# Mendelssohn: After the Violin Concerto and Symphonies - What?



## cort (Feb 24, 2013)

After really enjoying Mendelssohn's string quartets - after almost passing on them - but taking them on after someone in this forum suggested them - I snatched up the Brilliant Masterworks set on Mendelssohn

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Masterworks-F/dp/B00062FLJ2/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1448768088&sr=1-1&keywords=mendelssohn+masterworks

I continue to be very impressed by Mendelssohn. Even the String Symphonies - composed at a very early age -were both novel - at least to me - and well done.

I had thought that Mendelssohn was about the violin concerto - which I always loved - and the symphonies - which I had mixed feelings about.

Anyway as I take on the Mendelssohn's Masterwork's set I wonder what others think the highlights are......I know the Octet is special - haven't gotten to that yet.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

We had an identical thread about 4 months ago. The Octet was mentioned, but I was not as taken with it (after one listen) as I was the Piano Trios. Having impulsively purchased them, I can confirm that they have been worthwhile acquisitions.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out the overtures (especially Fingal's cave) and the organ sonatas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Check out the overtures (especially Fingal's cave) and the organ sonatas.


Art Rock gets it. I'm very fond of Peter Hurford's disc or Mendelssohn organ works.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Check out the oratorio, Elijah.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Songs without words.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, the overtures and midsummer night's dream music. I think the piano trios are under-rated. The piano concertos I found bland. I also can't recommend Elijah - it seems to be in a precursor to the "Victorian boring" style altogether although it has its moments. The Songs without Words are pleasant


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Over the years I've come to realize that there's very little Mendelssohn I dislike. People don't often mention his chamber works for violin and piano or cello and piano, but I love the sonatas and other pieces. I suppose I like least his organ music, but I see that others do like it. With the piano works, performance matters a great deal. His music is always at least beautifully crafted. I think the more you hear, the greater your admiration will be.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Choral music and string quartets for me. I wouldn't buy that huge box, but I've thought about the smaller Brilliant boxes of sacred music and chamber works.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

His piano concertos & his string quartets are crucial additions.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Listen to (with apologies for repetitions):

_Capriccio brilliant_ for piano and orchestra
Oratorio: Elijah, Op 70
Cantata, _Die erste Walpurgisnacht_, Op 60
Incidental music, _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ (including the overture)
2 Piano Concertos, Opp 25 & 40
2 Piano Trios, Opp 49 & 66
String Octet, Op 20
2 String Quintets, Opp 18 & 87
Piano Sextet, Op 110 (actually an early work)
Overtures: _The Hebrides_, Op 26; _Ruy Blas_, Op 95

Also seek out the early Violin Concerto in D minor.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Piano trios and especially _Paulus!!!_


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Die Erste Waldpergisnacht...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If you like sacred music, his psalm settings are well done.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

First, the Octet, and then Victoria's Requiem.


----------



## cort (Feb 24, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> We had an identical thread about 4 months ago. The Octet was mentioned, but I was not as taken with it (after one listen) as I was the Piano Trios. Having impulsively purchased them, I can confirm that they have been worthwhile acquisitions.


I'm just on the Piano trio's - really enjoying them. I'm surprised at Mendelssohn!


----------



## cort (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never heard an organ sonata 

Love that Dawn Upshaw record by the wayl..l.



Art Rock said:


> Check out the overtures (especially Fingal's cave) and the organ sonatas.


----------



## cort (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree that he produced beautifully crafted music - a artist to the T......


Woodduck said:


> Over the years I've come to realize that there's very little Mendelssohn I dislike. People don't often mention his chamber works for violin and piano or cello and piano, but I love the sonatas and other pieces. I suppose I like least his organ music, but I see that others do like it. With the piano works, performance matters a great deal. His music is always at least beautifully crafted. I think the more you hear, the greater your admiration will be.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll keep my list short:

Piano Concerto No 1
Allegro Brillante, Op. 92


----------



## cort (Feb 24, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Choral music and string quartets for me. I wouldn't buy that huge box, but I've thought about the smaller Brilliant boxes of sacred music and chamber works.


I got that box for $60....I'm about a quarter of the way through and it's already worth it.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Octet and the F Minor Quartet. My favorite works of his by far.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I really love his Double Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

My own view about Mendelsohn is that his violin concerto is a masterwork supreme - better by far than anything else he ever composed.
Much of the rest is very fine indeed - notably the 3rd and 4th symphonies - chamber music.

But that violin concerto is really quite special.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried the Scottish Fantasy for solo piano?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The String Quartets and two Piano Trios.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

His string symphonies are also very good.


----------



## Bachiana (Aug 26, 2016)

Of course, my list starts with:
Piano Trios op. 49 and 66
Octet op. 20
the oratoria Paulus (op. 36) and Eliah (op. 70)
Midsummer night's dream op. 61

but also:
the string quartets op. 12, 13, 44 and especially op. 80 (requiem for his sister Fanny)
the Choral cantatas no. 5 (with Herreweghe: a miracle! 



) and no. 7
Rondo capriccioso op. 14
Overture die Hebriden op. 26
Variations sérieuses op. 54
the cello sonatas op. 45 and 58
and quite a lot of his songs, especially op. 86


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

I personally believe that the Octet is the most sublime of Mendelssohn's works. But you must get a good version. Emerson Quartet is the best I've heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerome said:


> I personally believe that the Octet is the most sublime of Mendelssohn's works. But you must get a good version. Emerson Quartet is the best I've heard.


Gidon Kremer and friends will do it for me.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love Fingals Cave!! Makes me want to go to Scotland and see it one day!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

dgee said:


> Yeah, the overtures and *midsummer night's dream music*. I think the piano trios are under-rated. The piano concertos I found bland. I also can't recommend Elijah - it seems to be in a precursor to the "Victorian boring" style altogether although it has its moments. The Songs without Words are pleasant


Get the full Midsummer Night's dream with the spoken parts too. It is wonderful. I have it in both German and English.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Chamber music is what you are looking for.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

stomanek said:


> My own view about Mendelsohn is that his violin concerto is a masterwork supreme - better by far than anything else he ever composed.
> Much of the rest is very fine indeed - notably the 3rd and 4th symphonies - chamber music.
> 
> But that violin concerto is really quite special.


Love the Violin Concerto. Beautiful!!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Everything.

His last string quartet, the one in F minor, is very depressing though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Everything.
> 
> His last string quartet, the one in F minor, is very depressing though.


Well, he wrote it while in a depressed funk over the death of his dear sister. He was apparently letting his anguish flow in the music. It is a wonderful piece!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Chamber music is what you are looking for.


Do not forget his symphonies.


----------

